# Eclipse: Schriftgröße des Sourcecode ändern



## deathlock (21. Sep 2005)

Hallo Leute!

Kann mir jemand bitte sagen, wie man bei Eclipse die SourceCode-Schriftgröße ändern kann. Ich suche schon ziemlich lange vergeblich.

Vielen Dank.

LG, deathlock.


----------



## Bleiglanz (21. Sep 2005)

Windows > Preferences >General >Appearance >Colors and Fonts >Java


----------

